# *Possible Buys*



## horseluver50

I decided to make a new thread, as the other one was getting quite long. :]
This will be my thread with all my possible horsey buys in it 

First off...
Koko, 12 yr old Appy/qh mare. 15.2hh.
add + pictures/video --> HCBC Forums • View topic - beautiful beginner or hubby horse *NEW VIDEO*

Email sent to me from her:
Koko has no vices or bad habits. She doesn't kick, bite, crib, buck, bolt, etc. She's wonderful for trailering and the farrier. She walks right on the trailer, trailers alone or with other horses no problem, and stands quietly for the farrier. Usually she starts to fall asleep, haha. 
We have her wearing all 4 shoes. You may be able to do just the front 2 feet, depending on what you're using her for. I was using her on trails only, so she needed shoes for all the climbing up/down hills, across rocky paths, etc.

I'd say in a scale of 1-10 temperment she's a 2. She definitely loves people. She's one of those cuddlebug horses, she just loves to be around people and get attention and be used. That's something I can't give her right now, which is why I'm selling. She runs up to you in the field, always the first to the gate. Practically sticks her own head in the halter, she's that eager to do something with you.

Pictures + video(for your convenience):






















































And, here is Blue. Percheron cross gelding. 12 yrs old, and 16hh.
video with info ----> 



pictures:

































**Also, he may have been sold. The owner emailed me saying there was a poissible trade going on, and she will email me back if he sells or not***

Thanks


----------



## reining girl

hmmm well i look blue as he is something i would more so look for. But koko seems like she might have alot more experience than blue. I dont know go give them both a try if blue doesnt sell.


----------



## kchfuller

still like the appy better for what you want to do ...


----------



## RadHenry09

From what the ad says about KoKo , she sounds great.
Blue sounds good too but the video didnt show a lot of riding on him but he crosses water which is great ..you dont want to be out and about then discover your horse doesnt want anything to do with that.
I would go and look at both and ride both, if Blue is sold before you can do that then def. go and look at KoKo . Best of luck....I know when I went looking for my daughters horse it seemed like a long venture but I feel it paid off in the end and he is a very wonderful boy : )


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

That's a pity about Blue, but let us know if he does sell or not.

If he does, go ahead and try Koko out. She really doesn't sound bad at all. I personally would have preferred abit of a bigger horse in case of growth spurts, but otherwise, she would be really good.


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks everyone.

Blue's owner emailed me, and said he didnt sell! 
" Blue goes Western, all I do is trail riding, but he apparently also goes English too. He is so easy going that I'm sure a person could get him going Chinese!!! lol  
"I'm told he was used as a lessons horse for hunting/jumping, but the Vet doesn't recommend he do any serious jumping because it could eventually affect his hocks in the future, due to his large size. But he goes over stumps, etc. in the bush just fine and Teresa even had him going over barrels, just to see what he would do. Now as far as bareback...I can't ride him bareback because he is too uncomfortable to sit on, for me. He certainly has no problem with bareback, he could care less...but his spine is a little too prominent for my comfort.  A bareback pad would probably help immensely, but I can't be bothered...I just want to find a shorter horse with a broad back because I do enjoy hopping on and going whenever I want"

I dont really like the part about his back being bony, as I would ride bareback Alot.. 
what do you think?


----------



## horseluver50

Also, because of his bony back, would it not be so bony, if he gained more weight?
Its not that big of a deal, as I have ridden horses bareback with bony backs, and I could always put a saddle pad or bareback pad underneath to provide comfort 
I think he sounds like a sweetie though, and I am super excited to go see them!
I will talk it over with my parents, but we can hopefully go next weekend!


----------



## azarni

Hmm, well, that's weird. My perch has THE most comfortable back, according to everyone who's ever ridden her bareback. And he should be nice and wide, even though he's a cross. I think you'd have to go try it yourself, and decide for yourself. You might want to try Koko bareback too, then, in case she's also bony.


----------



## SeeinSpotz

blue and Koko look like awesome horses! but i personally really like blue!!


----------



## horseluver50

> Hmm, well, that's weird. My perch has THE most comfortable back, according to everyone who's ever ridden her bareback. And he should be nice and wide, even though he's a cross. I think you'd have to go try it yourself, and decide for yourself. You might want to try Koko bareback too, then, in case she's also bony.


Yeah that is odd. From what I've heard, most drafts/crosses are comfortable bareback.
I hope I can see them! But, there is a highway that has really bad winter roads leading there, and my parents are nervous about driving on it for 1.5 hours. :/



> blue and Koko look like awesome horses! but i personally really like blue!! :grin:


Thanks  I actually like koko alot more from what Ive heard now.. I like Blues looks better of course, but koko sounds more well trained then him.
But, I guess you get what you pay for, and Blue sounds quite nice as well 


Here is an email the owner of Koko sent me: 

"She responds to voice aids and leg aids. Cluck to walk, cluck to trot, smooch to canter. She can be a bit lazy at the walk so sometimes you have to give her a good squeeze, but she's got a really nice trot and canter. 
She's done a bunch of things with her last owner, only a couple with me (I've had her for a year). She's done trails and drill team with me, and then with her previous owner: trails, drill team, a bit of jumping, worked around cows. They tried her with team penning but she didn't have the heart for chasing after cows haha. I've ridden her right past cows on trails without her even blinking, so that's not a problem. Neither are dogs. 
She was used as a lesson horse, her main rider was actually a disabled girl who Koko 'taught' to ride. She was even able to canter with her.

The palomino is Faye. She's 13 and a half, 14.3hh, also a QH/Appy. She's done more English than Western, for sure, but she's been used as a Western trail/pleasure horse for the past year-ish. I'd recommend her for a confident rider, who has all the basic skills. If you were working with a coach, that would be a bonus too. She's not dangerous, she's just forward moving and can get a bit headstrong when she wants to GO. She doesn't bolt or anything, she just gets a little stubborn and needs a rider who can be firm, but not mean. She likes a soft hand. 
But she has had plenty of training, although she hasn't been used much in the past couple years. I was in Pony Club with her, up to C level. She's jumped to 3'9", only to 2'9" with me though, shown at 2'3-2'6", and she's evented as well. She's been around cows before, barrel raced, dressage, etc. She's got a wide back so she's comfy bareback, too!
She was my first horse, I got her when I was 10, and she really taught me a lot about riding. It's hard to sell her, after having her for almost 5 years. My mom's been riding her for the past year, after I outgrew her (I went from 5'6" or less to over 5'10", my legs were dangling down, haha). 
She's really good for the vet and farrier - seriously, the vet loves her, and both she and Koko practically fall asleep when they're getting their shoes put on/taken off. She trailers and baths, no vices or bad habits.
I've put her up for $3500"

By the way.. the palomino horse is the one in the pics 

More Pictures of Faye and Koko:
Login | Facebook

xD

Also, Blue's owner sent me an email:

"Blue would be good for a confident beginner...so I guess you would be more than suitable for him. The amount of jumping it sounds like you would do, I'm sure would be fine...like I said, he just couldn't do it on a daily basis of serious jumping.
As far as his aids go...I don't know much myself, I just get on and ride. But Blue is a quick learner, so he'd pick things up pretty quickly with repetition. Better give it some thought too, as far as the bareback riding with him. He really doesn't have a comfy back. His gaits are very nice. I'm not the greatest rider, but I can sit Blue's trot and his canter is smooth as far as I'm concerned...especially since I am not that brave and it takes a while for me to get comfortable enough to want to canter on a horse! Blue has oodles of personality too. And you can leave him for a long time and then just get on. The woman I bought him from had him for 3 years and she was pregnant for 2 of those years, so really he only got ridden for one year. And I don't believe she rode much. He had her kids thrown on him occasionally and maybe a relative sit on him but that was about it. "


I really dont like he has an uncomfortable back.. as she said to think about that.. it must not be good at all. lol

But, I think if I go look at KOKO and Faye, i should look at him as well, since they are pretty close to one another.


----------



## azarni

I'd definately look at all of them, if you're going to make the trip. It's not like you have anything to lose by looking at Blue as well.

Blue definately sounds like he doesn't have as much training, but don't let that turn you off. If you have a trainer/instructor around to help, it shouldn't be that big of a deal with such a calm horse. For example, my girl didn't respond to leg aids at all, but just by using my leg every time I used my rein, she learned completely by herself. Now, I can drop my reins and just use my leg.


----------



## Saskia

I think you should look at both of them. 

I had a TB with high whithers that I used to ride bareback, its just what you get used to. He doesn't look all that uncomfy, so it might just a personal thing of the owner. I wouldn't want him putting on any more weight. Strange that they say that about his hocks? I don't know, I don't like people mentioning leg issues. 

I like Koko more still, but I think she is way over priced. $4000 for an almost 13 year old horse, who hasn't been worked in months and hasn't done much competing, and doesn't seem to have reached any competitive or training level, besides being nice and quiet, is a lot of money. Maybe if she was in full working condition it could maybe be understandable, but she's not. 

If you like them go have a go (soon before they sell), you should know which horse you like more by riding them and meeting them.


----------



## horseluver50

> I'd definately look at all of them, if you're going to make the trip. It's not like you have anything to lose by looking at Blue as well.
> 
> Blue definately sounds like he doesn't have as much training, but don't let that turn you off. If you have a trainer/instructor around to help, it shouldn't be that big of a deal with such a calm horse. For example, my girl didn't respond to leg aids at all, but just by using my leg every time I used my rein, she learned completely by herself. Now, I can drop my reins and just use my leg.


Yeah, of course  I dont mind if they dont have much training, and since he is only $2000, I think thats quite good, if he was better trained, he would probably be worth alot more.
Aww thats great  I lovve your horse! <333



> I think you should look at both of them.
> 
> I had a TB with high whithers that I used to ride bareback, its just what you get used to. He doesn't look all that uncomfy, so it might just a personal thing of the owner. I wouldn't want him putting on any more weight. Strange that they say that about his hocks? I don't know, I don't like people mentioning leg issues.
> 
> I like Koko more still, but I think she is way over priced. $4000 for an almost 13 year old horse, who hasn't been worked in months and hasn't done much competing, and doesn't seem to have reached any competitive or training level, besides being nice and quiet, is a lot of money. Maybe if she was in full working condition it could maybe be understandable, but she's not.
> 
> If you like them go have a go (soon before they sell), you should know which horse you like more by riding them and meeting them.


I would prob look at both.. but only problem is.. Blue is actually 1 hour away from Koko.. which would be 3 hours in total, my parents hate driving me places to look at horses.. my dad says no.
But, I will have to work on convincing him 
I thought it might just be the owner as well. Well, I think she meant by could affect his hocks, is because of his weight stressing them.. but he really isnt that big, and pure drafts jump really high.. so maybe something is wrong with them?

yeah i agree, we could prob get the price down a bit 

Thanks everyone!!! <33333


----------



## azarni

Well, about the hocks thing, most people think drafts shouldn't be jumped at all. Which is ridiculous. He seemed fine in that video. And since he isn't a full draft, I wouldn't be too worried about it (although I'd certainly get a PPE if you decide he's the one).


----------



## horseluver50

> Well, about the hocks thing, most people think drafts shouldn't be jumped at all. Which is ridiculous. He seemed fine in that video. And since he isn't a full draft, I wouldn't be too worried about it (although I'd certainly get a PPE if you decide he's the one).


yeah, I know lots of drafts that have been jumped. I would def. get a vet check on any horse I was really interested in


----------



## reining girl

ugh im having the same kind of problem. The horse i want to buy is over 3 hours away and i cant find anyone to take me!!! Dang parents lol. But if you can i suggest you look at both and see which one you like better.


----------



## Saskia

Evil parents.


----------



## horseluver50

haha. No they are amazing parents  But, stubborn. haha.


----------



## horseluver50

I found another horse as well! 
He is from a place that gives horses a second chance with new loving homes.

Here he is:

"Hummer is a beautiful horse, one of the kindest I've seen go through here actually. The first ten minutes he was very afraid of me.....I think someone might have been intimidated by his size and beat him up a bit? Ten minutes though and he was totally connected with me.....a 13 year old could ride him easily if they were confident and not intimidated by his size....he is a beauty! I took him out on the roads and even galloped up the side where there is a nice safe spot......he is a good boy!"

He is 16.2hh, and 1350lbs.
$1900

Pictures:
















































































What do you think!?


----------



## horseluver50

One more 








He looks like he has pretty good confo., although we cant see his lower half


----------



## Lis

I like him a lot,lovely colour, well built. May just be the angle but looks ever so slightly cow hocked.


----------



## reining girl

holy moly i want him !!!! Hes huge and i love his color. Definantly go look at him!!


----------



## horseluver50

> I like him a lot,lovely colour, well built. May just be the angle but looks ever so slightly cow hocked.


I really like him too  I love his size! I noticed that too in one of the pics, but I think it might just be the angle of the picture and the way he was standing 



> holy moly i want him !!!! Hes huge and i love his color. Definantly go look at him!!


hehe, so do i! xD We will probably go look at him soon, the person wants my mom to phone her to make sure I have permission to inquire about him.
So, my mom will phone hopefully tommorow or the next day. And, since he is only 10 mins away, we can prob look at him during the week 
OMG! I totally forgot! Wednesday is no school because of remembrance day! Maybe we can go then! xD


----------



## Lis

The last picture you posted of him looks like he's lost some weight, his bum doesn't look as big and he just looks better and more lean. If he was in England and wasn't so big and quite cheap then I'd be looking at him.


----------



## kchfuller

he's cute... i would go see him and make sure that the pictures show accurately how he is.

i thought that you wanted to do english?


----------



## horseluver50

> The last picture you posted of him looks like he's lost some weight, his bum doesn't look as big and he just looks better and more lean. If he was in England and wasn't so big and quite cheap then I'd be looking at him.


Actually, I think hes pretty much the same.. its just the angle, his butt is turned out more 



> he's cute... i would go see him and make sure that the pictures show accurately how he is.
> 
> i thought that you wanted to do english?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure we can go see him Wednesday 

I still want to do english, but since he doesnt do it, I could just teach him to do it. The tb gelding, he didnt do western, but I want to do both 
Over the winter, I will probably be doing alot of trail riding and bareback, so probably wont start english until spring


----------



## kchfuller

^ ah ok ...


----------



## horseluver50

yep  anyone else?


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I might just be crazy, but did anyone else notice that blue looks a little footsore in the video when she was lunging him?IDK it might just be me though.
The last horse looks awesome! I would go look at him first, but always keep in mind that pretty is as pretty does!!lol
Good luck !


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

They both seem like really nice horses, but I am going to bring up some conformational concerns, though it might not matter depending on what you want to do with your horse. Blue has a weak hip and gaskin and a long back. He probably won't be able to collect very well for jumping and dressage, but if you're looking for a trail horse, he looks like a winner. 

As far as Koko- I love her. She is so precious! If I didn't have one equally precious already, I might buy her myself The only thing that makes me uncomfortable is how lowset her neck is- she will have more difficulty becoming light on her forehand, but again, if she's just going to be a trailhorse or whatever, this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## horseluver50

The paint just sold  waaaahh.. i loved him! x(


----------



## smrobs

I have to agree with the 2 PP. Blue appears to have some pain issues that I noticed in the lunging vid. He looks like a nice horse that is just not terribly educated. His confo isn't that great and something about him just really bugs me. It is almost like someone took parts to other horses and just kinda stuck them together. Plus, I don't know if it's just me or if it is really there but his left front foot looks a little clubby. That could be what is causing the offness in the vid. I personally loved the paint but since he is already sold, definitely go check out Koko. Her conformation is good and she appears to be pretty well trained.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I just noticed the paint had a hip number. I wonder why he was at auction? Most horses that are that nice don't end up at auction.... hmm.


----------



## horseluver50

> I have to agree with the 2 PP. Blue appears to have some pain issues that I noticed in the lunging vid. He looks like a nice horse that is just not terribly educated. His confo isn't that great and something about him just really bugs me. It is almost like someone took parts to other horses and just kinda stuck them together. Plus, I don't know if it's just me or if it is really there but his left front foot looks a little clubby. That could be what is causing the offness in the vid. I personally loved the paint but since he is already sold, definitely go check out Koko. Her conformation is good and she appears to be pretty well trained.


I didnt really notice the pain issues, I just noticed that he tripped a couple of times. What exactly looked painful for him?

I loved the paint too  I wish he hadn't have sold.
I really like koko as well, I hopefully can convince my parents to take me there ;/



> I just noticed the paint had a hip number. I wonder why he was at auction? Most horses that are that nice don't end up at auction.... hmm.


yeah, i noticed the hip number in 2 of the photos as well. On his ad, it does say they bought him from a cattle auction, and brought him home to see if he was broke.
Some really nice horses come from auctions.. but something might be up.
Oh well, hes gone already


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I notice him bobbing his head, tripping a few times, and not moving out as much as I would like to see! I noticed he is shod all the way around? I would ask why? Especially if she is only using him for trails. Another good question to ask is why is she selling/trading him. If she needed the pasture space or cut back for winter, she would not have been working a trade with someone else for another horse.Lastly,she says vet says he shouldn't be jumped because he is draft X? I think that is crap.There are lots of sport horses that are draft X.
I would check him out if he is at a decent price,but keep in mind the things that I pointed out.I would absolutely get a vet check! 

Good Luck!


----------



## smrobs

I saw the same things as BaileeJJMommy, he just seemed stiff and there were several times when he was bobbing his head at the trot.


----------



## horseluver50

> I notice him bobbing his head, tripping a few times, and not moving out as much as I would like to see! I noticed he is shod all the way around? I would ask why? Especially if she is only using him for trails. Another good question to ask is why is she selling/trading him. If she needed the pasture space or cut back for winter, she would not have been working a trade with someone else for another horse.Lastly,she says vet says he shouldn't be jumped because he is draft X? I think that is crap.There are lots of sport horses that are draft X.
> I would check him out if he is at a decent price,but keep in mind the things that I pointed out.I would absolutely get a vet check!
> 
> Good Luck!


Actually, now that I look harder, I do notice the thinks that you pointed out. She is selling him, because she wants a shorter horse. 14hh-15hh i think?
I think its kind of suspicious though, there isnt much riding in the video, the lunging didnt look to good, she would trade for a horse exactly like him except a bit shorter.. She also emailed me at first, and said that someone may have boughten him (for a trade).. she emailed me later and said. "OK, I just found out the other deal won't be going through. The lady who's interested, well her husband doesn't feel the same way about grey horses as she does."

How weird is that? The husband doesnt like grey horses.. thats why the deal didnt go through.. odd.

I dont think I am going to look at him, considering the things pointed out, and he is an extra hour added on top of 2 hours.. which makes 3 hours.

Thanks so much!  <333


----------



## azarni

Hmm yeah, I guess you might want to pass on Blue then.

The paint sounded really nice .. and yeah, just because a horse comes from auction it doesn't mean something's wrong!! I volunteer at my local rescue, and I know the lady who owns it quite well. She gets 90% of her horses from auction, and many of them are well-broke horses who just ended up in the wrong place. It can be hard to spot the good ones, but they're definately out there, getting sold to slaughterhouses all the time.

How far are you willing to drive? I can probably look up horses for sale too, just for fun (I can't promise I'll find anything though!). Do you look in magazines? I just threw out a really great one that had TONS of horses for sale, all categorized in different disciplines and stuff. Grr.


----------



## horseluver50

> Hmm yeah, I guess you might want to pass on Blue then.


Yeah, I think so 



> The paint sounded really nice .. and yeah, just because a horse comes from auction it doesn't mean something's wrong!! I volunteer at my local rescue, and I know the lady who owns it quite well. She gets 90% of her horses from auction, and many of them are well-broke horses who just ended up in the wrong place. It can be hard to spot the good ones, but they're definately out there, getting sold to slaughterhouses all the time.


He did sound and look great, I really wish he wouldnt have sold.. i always happens to me 
Yeah, I know some friends who bought amazing horses from auctions, for extremely cheap as well!
Do you think maybe I should go check out a horse auction sometime? I might find something nice there, and there is probably some drafts!
At auctions, are there rings to try the horse out in? Or, are there vets there that can check them over for me?
I could even get a really cheap horse that needs some loving. I would love to save a horse 



> How far are you willing to drive? I can probably look up horses for sale too, just for fun (I can't promise I'll find anything though!). Do you look in magazines? I just threw out a really great one that had TONS of horses for sale, all categorized in different disciplines and stuff. Grr.


Well, since I am located in the Kelowna area.. we can go as far north as kamloops. But, we might be able to look at some in he Prince George/Quesnel area, as my relatives live up in quesnel 
And, as far south as Princeton/Summerland/Penticton area.. can be a bit farther though

Thanks so so much! I would really appreciate that! x)
I've looked through a few magazines, I will have to pick some more up next time we're at the tack store, and ask them if they know of any good horses


----------



## azarni

Well I actually don't know too much about auctions, but personally I wouldn't suggest going to one. People can hide problems really well, and it can be tough to pick out the good ones, too.

Hey, I'm in Prince George! I'll definately keep an eye out for you up here.
About_Us
Here's the PG rescue's "private sales" page - not sure if you'll find any suitable horses on there, but they'll all pretty cheap. There's some tack too, if you're looking for that! I checked the adoption page, there are some nice horses but I don't think they're quite what you're looking for. You could always double check, though.


----------



## smrobs

Agree with Azarni, unless you are incredibly experienced and know how to read horses very well, standard auctions are not the best place to look. None of those that I have been to have a ring for potential buyers to try the horse out in, nor do they have vets to do ppe's. I don't know if they have them in BC but down here, they have what are called "select" horse sales where the horses are taken to the property at least 48 hours before the sale to ensure that they cannot be drugged or anything else. Then a group of judges watches the horse be handled and perform and grade them on how the horse behaves. Then give their impressions of the horse as he goes through the ring. They will say exactly what they think of the horse "This is a nice broke horse with a lot of handle and easy riding" or "He's a knothead but he won't kill you".

I also think it is funny that the potential buyer changed their mind because hubby doesn't like gray horses. Especially since Blue isn't gray, he is bay roan. LOL.


----------



## Tara1981

Good luck with your search! When I was looking for my first pony we looked at 23 horses before we found the right one, mainly because people lied or exaggerated or concealed in their adverts. I hate to say this, but trust noone! In the end we found one through word of mouth and if at all possible I think this is always the best way to find a nice safe horse which will suit you. So spread the word to any equestrian societies you know! Its easy to want to rescue a horse or look past its flaws -but its very serious to take responsibility for a horse with existing veterinary or behavioural problems and also retraining horses is no joke and can take years. so make sure you know what you are letting yourself in for. Blue seems to have been owned by someone who knows next to nothing, you just don't know how he would hold up mentally and physically to being ridden properly and being brought into work. Definitely don't like the sound of that deal. Best of luck! You will find a lovely horse one day thats meant to be!


----------



## horseluver50

> Well I actually don't know too much about auctions, but personally I wouldn't suggest going to one. People can hide problems really well, and it can be tough to pick out the good ones, too.
> 
> Hey, I'm in Prince George! I'll definately keep an eye out for you up here.
> About_Us
> Here's the PG rescue's "private sales" page - not sure if you'll find any suitable horses on there, but they'll all pretty cheap. There's some tack too, if you're looking for that! I checked the adoption page, there are some nice horses but I don't think they're quite what you're looking for. You could always double check, though.


I guess thats true. I wish people could just be honest.. things would be soooo much easier! 

Thanks so much!  I like "Honey", the fjord mare, I love fjords!! lol
I looked on the adoption page, not much there suitable for me.

Thank you <33 I really appreciate it


----------



## horseluver50

> Agree with Azarni, unless you are incredibly experienced and know how to read horses very well, standard auctions are not the best place to look. None of those that I have been to have a ring for potential buyers to try the horse out in, nor do they have vets to do ppe's. I don't know if they have them in BC but down here, they have what are called "select" horse sales where the horses are taken to the property at least 48 hours before the sale to ensure that they cannot be drugged or anything else. Then a group of judges watches the horse be handled and perform and grade them on how the horse behaves. Then give their impressions of the horse as he goes through the ring. They will say exactly what they think of the horse "This is a nice broke horse with a lot of handle and easy riding" or "He's a knothead but he won't kill you".
> 
> I also think it is funny that the potential buyer changed their mind because hubby doesn't like gray horses. Especially since Blue isn't gray, he is bay roan. LOL.


I think the auction in our area, there is a ring for the owner to ride the horse in to show people what it can do. Also, I have heard of some auctions having a tryout ring a couple days before or something..
Auctions where I live, I dont think any get sent for slaughter at our place. Mainly good riding horses and young horses. I know some people that bring there horse there.. and they have a set amount that they wont take less than.. ex. $1000 at the least.
If it doesnt sell, they take it home.
I was thinking, if I saw one I liked at the auction, and it didnt sell, I could talk to the owners, and arrange to come try the horse out.
Im not sure.. I dont think horse sales are still going on at our auction place over the winter 

Lol. thats what i thought. He is blue roan not grey  hehe


----------



## horseluver50

> Good luck with your search! When I was looking for my first pony we looked at 23 horses before we found the right one, mainly because people lied or exaggerated or concealed in their adverts. I hate to say this, but trust noone! In the end we found one through word of mouth and if at all possible I think this is always the best way to find a nice safe horse which will suit you. So spread the word to any equestrian societies you know! Its easy to want to rescue a horse or look past its flaws -but its very serious to take responsibility for a horse with existing veterinary or behavioural problems and also retraining horses is no joke and can take years. so make sure you know what you are letting yourself in for. Blue seems to have been owned by someone who knows next to nothing, you just don't know how he would hold up mentally and physically to being ridden properly and being brought into work. Definitely don't like the sound of that deal. Best of luck! You will find a lovely horse one day thats meant to be!


wow! Yes, I hate it when people make up stuff about their horse, we drive 4 hours to see it, and it turns out to be the complete opposite 
If only everyone told the truth  I agree that asking around in the area if they know horses for sale, would be good 

This is a list of the people we are going to or have asked : my coach, farrier, my aunt, my friends, tack store, and I am going to check out magazines and postings in our tack stores 

yeah, I agree Blue`s owners sound like they dont much. I think I`m gonna skip him. 
Aww, thanks so much!  I sure hope so x)


----------



## horseluver50

Also I found a new horse  For free lease, I emailed them asking for details and pictures xD
Thoroughbred Horse For Lease, British Columbia (Canada), Vernon
Looking for a long term free lease type. Abu was my first horse, and brought my riding to a whole new level. He will never be for sale-so dont worry about him being sold out from under you. Great on trails- been along the highway, seen bears, deer, moose and llamas-takes it all in stride. He does need a rider who knows what they are doing. I think he would make a great pony club horse.

Jumped to 3', 2'9" courses. Ridden mostly english the last 6 years, mostly as a trail horse the 10 years before.

Breed:ThoroughbredColor:BayAge:16 years old Height:15.3 hh Gender:GeldingTemperament:6 (1=calm, 10=spirited)


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

That really sucks about the paint. If I was you, I would have taken him. He looks like an absolute sweetheart!

Then with Blue, good idea to scratch him off. Now that everyone has been noticing these faults, and ESPECIALLY with that guy who said "he doesn't like greys"....LOL.....

Abu sounds pretty good. Pretty multi purpose. Although just be cautious when they say something like "needs a rider that knows what they are doing". Ask the owner what they mean by this. It shouldn't be anything bad, but just check anyway. You don't want a horse that is willing to buck you off at the nearest moment.... ; )


----------



## horseluver50

> That really sucks about the paint. If I was you, I would have taken him. He looks like an absolute sweetheart!
> 
> Then with Blue, good idea to scratch him off. Now that everyone has been noticing these faults, and ESPECIALLY with that guy who said "he doesn't like greys"....LOL.....
> 
> Abu sounds pretty good. Pretty multi purpose. Although just be cautious when they say something like "needs a rider that knows what they are doing". Ask the owner what they mean by this. It shouldn't be anything bad, but just check anyway. You don't want a horse that is willing to buck you off at the nearest moment.... ; )


I totally wouldvè taken him to if I got a chance to see him 
About Abu, this is what she said: `He does try to "test" newer riders- he needs a rider who lets him know that they are boss- once he figures out he's not allowed to get away with stuff hes good.`

Pictures:































































Is that a rear!??


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

horseluver50 said:


> I totally wouldvè taken him to if I got a chance to see him
> About Abu, this is what she said: `He does try to "test" newer riders- he needs a rider who lets him know that they are boss- once he figures out he's not allowed to get away with stuff hes good.`
> 
> Pictures:
> View attachment 16272
> 
> 
> View attachment 16274
> 
> 
> View attachment 16275
> 
> 
> View attachment 16276
> 
> 
> View attachment 16277
> 
> 
> View attachment 16278
> 
> 
> View attachment 16279
> 
> 
> View attachment 16280
> 
> Is that a rear!??
> View attachment 16281


Hes just turning the barrel. I would go try him out!


----------



## azarni

He's nice, but I'd definately be careful and try him out more than once before you commit to anything. Oh uh, here comes another example!! Haha.
When I got my girl, she was awesome in the round pen for the first few days because she was still a little unsure of everything. Then she decided to test me and see who was boss - it started with pinned ears when I asked her to do anything, until it escalated to the point where she kicked out (in my general direction - I think she was more warning me than actually aiming for the kill). It was sorted out with the help of a good trainer, thankfully.

Also, when she didn't want to do any more work undersaddle, she would stop and back up if I asked her to go forward. One good whack with the crop resolved the problem for good, but a Thoroughbred, being much more energetic than a draft, could test you in different ways that you might not be comfortable dealing with.

He could be an awesome guy that end up being the perfect horse, though! I'm just saying that even though he's good the first time, in the presence of his owner, it doesn't mean he won't test you in the future.


----------



## kchfuller

He is cute .. I like him. I would like to see some more weight and muscle on him but you can do that no problem. 
He isn't rearing just turning around the barrel and it looks he is well versed in things. 
I think that all horses test you. Both of mine do and I have had Maddy for over 2 years and Brodie for 6 months. They never get away with it but they still have days that they try. As long as you have a trainer and are willing to be boss that isn't something I would worry about.

Try him out and let us know


----------



## smrobs

Agree 100% with kchfuller. Give him a try and let us know how it goes.


----------



## horseluver50

> He's nice, but I'd definately be careful and try him out more than once before you commit to anything. Oh uh, here comes another example!! Haha.
> When I got my girl, she was awesome in the round pen for the first few days because she was still a little unsure of everything. Then she decided to test me and see who was boss - it started with pinned ears when I asked her to do anything, until it escalated to the point where she kicked out (in my general direction - I think she was more warning me than actually aiming for the kill). It was sorted out with the help of a good trainer, thankfully.
> 
> Also, when she didn't want to do any more work undersaddle, she would stop and back up if I asked her to go forward. One good whack with the crop resolved the problem for good, but a Thoroughbred, being much more energetic than a draft, could test you in different ways that you might not be comfortable dealing with.
> 
> He could be an awesome guy that end up being the perfect horse, though! I'm just saying that even though he's good the first time, in the presence of his owner, it doesn't mean he won't test you in the future.


Haha. wow, Im glad your girl listens to you now 
I would def. try out a few times seeing as he is right close to us 



> He is cute .. I like him. I would like to see some more weight and muscle on him but you can do that no problem.
> He isn't rearing just turning around the barrel and it looks he is well versed in things.
> I think that all horses test you. Both of mine do and I have had Maddy for over 2 years and Brodie for 6 months. They never get away with it but they still have days that they try. As long as you have a trainer and are willing to be boss that isn't something I would worry about.
> 
> Try him out and let us know


Oh.. haha stupid me 
I agree that all horses will test you one time or another  I suck at riding when I go try the horse out though and Im not really firm at all. 
Do you guys think I should bring my trainer along when looking at possible horses? I think it might be a good idea if the horse is close by 



> Agree 100% with kchfuller. Give him a try and let us know how it goes. :grin:


x) I will talk it over with my parents, there is a couple other horses I want to look at in vernon as well, so it should work out


----------



## horseluver50

NEW HORSE!! lol
From the person that had the gorgeous paint gelding that just sold.

here he is:

I also have Chance here.....he is 3 year old Dunn, a gelding, a registered quarter horse. He has had 60 days professional training and is said to be very good to ride. I havent rode him yet but if your interested in him I will bring him home and take him for a few rides and see for myself. I put him out to pasture the day after I got him but he is very social and comes right away for some attention when I go out to see them. He stands about 14.3 hh right now.....he is only 3 though so will grow till he is 7.....he is very broad, he does have scars on his knees but they say he got them as a baby and have no affect on his movement.

His owners traded him in to me becuase they are seniors and only want quiet trail horses and he is very energetic, would make a great games horse by the looks of him....barrel racing and cattle penning I would think.

The trainer has sent an abstract with Chance and it states he walks, trots and canters well, changing leads fine. Keeps correct leads, been ridden english and western, been ponied and ponied off of.......they state no conflict arouse during his two months training. 

I believe their evaluation as he is very level headed and seems very confident so far.


Pictures (Isnt he adorable!!??):
































































What do you think? He is in the same town as Abu (tb gelding), so i could check them both out


----------



## smrobs

It wouldn't hurt to go ahead and check him out too if you are going that way anyway. His confo seems a bit wonky but I can't put my finger on what bothers me exactly. It may be nothing, I don't know. Go ahead and try him and go from there. His color is absolutely gorgeous and he has a very expressive face.


----------



## horseluver50

> It wouldn't hurt to go ahead and check him out too if you are going that way anyway. His confo seems a bit wonky but I can't put my finger on what bothers me exactly. It may be nothing, I don't know. Go ahead and try him and go from there. His color is absolutely gorgeous and he has a very expressive face.


I thought his confo. was actually quite nice x) I asked the owner how much she is asking for him, and if she could ride him to see if he would be suitable.
 he is gorgeous! xD
Do you think I should ride him if I check him out?


----------



## smrobs

I would, just to get an initial feeling of whether or not we are going to fit.


----------



## Saskia

I imagine that he is a little too short for you, and if you plan on doing english this could be a problem.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Abu sounds good. I'm sure that "testing" thing will just be a little kink that will go away after a while. Just remember, don't be intimidated by a horse that wants to be boss. I also had that problem, but now if a horse wants to mess with me (out of naughtiness, not pain or discomfort), but put them in place straight away. Don't be scared just to reinforce your role to a horse. They are big creatures, and they know it, so it is important that they know where they stand.

They both look great. Abu seems to have a lovely trot from what I can see. And what I really like about Chance is his solid frame. He has real potential. Go and see both of them. = )


----------



## kchfuller

i think that a 3 yr old is to young for you ...

yes take your trainer! i thought you were already doing that haha


----------



## horseluver50

> imagine that he is a little too short for you, and if you plan on doing english this could be a problem.


I dont think he would be too short. He should fully mature to around 15.2hh, and he is quite well built 
There are many ponies that do english as well :O)



> Abu sounds good. I'm sure that "testing" thing will just be a little kink that will go away after a while. Just remember, don't be intimidated by a horse that wants to be boss. I also had that problem, but now if a horse wants to mess with me (out of naughtiness, not pain or discomfort), but put them in place straight away. Don't be scared just to reinforce your role to a horse. They are big creatures, and they know it, so it is important that they know where they stand.
> 
> They both look great. Abu seems to have a lovely trot from what I can see. And what I really like about Chance is his solid frame. He has real potential. Go and see both of them. = )


Yeah, I think I would go check them both out  The owner emailed me about Abu, and said that the way he tests you, is he doesnt move when you want him to, or when on a trail, he turns around and goes home. lol
So, I dont think its that big of a deal 

I really like Chance as well  For some reason he is my fav. at the moment.
Actually, he hasnt been in 60 days training, it turns out.. i cant explain it, but the owner is emailing the trainer and previous owner about it.
She said he would sell him to me for $1200 if he is a good boy when she rides him.
She will try to ride him, and see if he would be suitable.


----------



## horseluver50

> i think that a 3 yr old is to young for you ...
> 
> yes take your trainer! i thought you were already doing that haha


He might be a bit too young, but it doesn hurt to try him out 
haha, I have been taking my aunt, who is experienced with horses.
Any critique on his conformation, i think he looks okay, but im not to good at confo. critique.

Thanks everyone! <333


----------



## smrobs

For Abu's confo, the one shot that is any good for a confo critique, there is nothing that really jumps out at me. He might be a little bit cow-hocked but most horses are. However, if he still looks like that, he needs some weight and muscle desperately.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

horseluver50 said:


> I dont think he would be too short. He should fully mature to around 15.2hh, and he is quite well built
> There are many ponies that do english as well :O)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I would go check them both out  The owner emailed me about Abu, and said that the way he tests you, is he doesnt move when you want him to, or when on a trail, he turns around and goes home. lol
> So, I dont think its that big of a deal
> 
> I really like Chance as well  For some reason he is my fav. at the moment.
> Actually, he hasnt been in 60 days training, it turns out.. i cant explain it, but the owner is emailing the trainer and previous owner about it.
> She said he would sell him to me for $1200 if he is a good boy when she rides him.
> She will try to ride him, and see if he would be suitable.


I love red duns! Always has been my favorite color. I have to say though, 60 days of training isn't really alot, and with him being as young as he is, he shouldn't set up in the pasture for long periods of time. I would honestly go for the TB. He seems like hes got OK training,and has been there done that. The younger horse is going to be a lot more work. Make sure when you go to try him out, that the owner rides him first. Then your trainer. And if you are still interested you ride him.
Good Luck and let us know!


----------



## horseluver50

> For Abu's confo, the one shot that is any good for a confo critique, there is nothing that really jumps out at me. He might be a little bit cow-hocked but most horses are. However, if he still looks like that, he needs some weight and muscle desperately.


Thank you 



> I love red duns! Always has been my favorite color. I have to say though, 60 days of training isn't really alot, and with him being as young as he is, he shouldn't set up in the pasture for long periods of time. I would honestly go for the TB. He seems like hes got OK training,and has been there done that. The younger horse is going to be a lot more work. Make sure when you go to try him out, that the owner rides him first. Then your trainer. And if you are still interested you ride him.
> Good Luck and let us know!


 I love red duns as well! xD I agree.. but this owner has only had him 3 weeks, so thats all he's been out to pasture.
So its confirmed.. he did have 60 days training  He walks/trots/canters, some english, western. stop, back up.
I actually would prefer a horse that I can teach things to, as I would like to learn how to train horses in parelli/natural horsemanship 
I will try to take my trainer, but prob wont get to.. as we would be going this weekend, and she is always really busy on weekends :/
Thanks a bunch! 
I will let yall know how it goes :]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Please do let us know. I don't have any favourites between the two horses to be honest. I like them both equally. Well, just a few more days. Good luck. ; )


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

The QH is cute, but he looks kind of like a yak. That could be the hair, or it could be his front end confo (very flat withers and low point of shoulder), but in any event, definitely go check him out. He looks like a sweetheart and it's not like you're looking for a Grand Prix horse or anything. He could be just what you need. 

I almost passed up my girl because she toed out in front and I wanted a horse with *perfect* conformation (yeah, right. Lol), but then I thought about what I was going to use her for, and I decided to buy her anyway. She took me to D3 in Pony Club (before I quit) and through 6 years of 4-H, and she's been perfect the whole time. She's 22 right now, and she's still as sound as I could want and hasn't aged a day since I bought her.

Wow. That rambled. Looks like I just wanted to talk about Sugar... Lol. My point is, horses can surprise you, so the most important thing to look for in an all around horse is the personality.


----------



## horseluver50

> Please do let us know. I don't have any favourites between the two horses to be honest. I like them both equally. Well, just a few more days. Good luck. ; )


 I think I am going to check out the 3 yr old dun gelding this weekend, I will double check with my parents, but I am pretty sure 
Also, they have another horse for sale there that I will post in 1 min :
Thanks so much! x)



> The QH is cute, but he looks kind of like a yak. That could be the hair, or it could be his front end confo (very flat withers and low point of shoulder), but in any event, definitely go check him out. He looks like a sweetheart and it's not like you're looking for a Grand Prix horse or anything. He could be just what you need. QUOTE]
> lol a yak!? I see what you mean though by his front end, I think his neck might be a bit low and big? Same with his head? But nothing too big of a deal  No, I wont be doing Grand Prix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost passed up my girl because she toed out in front and I wanted a horse with *perfect* conformation (yeah, right. Lol), but then I thought about what I was going to use her for, and I decided to buy her anyway. She took me to D3 in Pony Club (before I quit) and through 6 years of 4-H, and she's been perfect the whole time. She's 22 right now, and she's still as sound as I could want and hasn't aged a day since I bought her.
> 
> Wow. That rambled. Looks like I just wanted to talk about Sugar... Lol. My point is, horses can surprise you, so the most important thing to look for in an all around horse is the personality.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww she sounds sweet  Good thing you didnt turn her down! Of course
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## horseluver50

And.. here is the other horse the same person with the 3yr old has for sale.
I think he might be too young for me though... but here he is:

2007 Registered APHA gelding. 
He has a super disposition and I know that he wouldnt do anything to intentionally hurt you. He is a big happy go lucky friendly type.
I think hes been started, had saddle on, but not ridden yet.
He sure is a cutie! Already 16.1hh! 
Pictures:
































































What do you think?


----------



## stacieandtheboys

I personally think that you should start out with a horse that has had training. While a pretty guy I think you are asking for trouble with this one.


----------



## smrobs

Have to agree with Stacie. Unless you are able to train a potentially dangerous horse that has never been ridden, I wouldn't look at the paint. Some horses that do great with just the saddle on change completely when the rider first gets on them and they turn into spooky, bucking, kicking broncs. 

I should revise on my earlier post regarding the dun. His confo is a little wonky (to my eyes) but that is no reason to look past him. My fave horse in the world has extremely wonky confo.


----------



## reining girl

definantly dont get one that has never had any riding, your asking for trouble trainer or not. I think you really need to start out with a well broke horse.


----------



## horseluver50

> I personally think that you should start out with a horse that has had training. While a pretty guy I think you are asking for trouble with this one.





> Have to agree with Stacie. Unless you are able to train a potentially dangerous horse that has never been ridden, I wouldn't look at the paint. Some horses that do great with just the saddle on change completely when the rider first gets on them and they turn into spooky, bucking, kicking broncs.
> 
> I should revise on my earlier post regarding the dun. His confo is a little wonky (to my eyes) but that is no reason to look past him. My fave horse in the world has extremely wonky confo.





> definantly dont get one that has never had any riding, your asking for trouble trainer or not. I think you really need to start out with a well broke horse.


Thanks guys.. I understand what you mean, and I dont think its the greatest idea.
We are going to look at both young horses this weekend :]
thanks!!


----------



## horseluver50

I think we are looking at them tommorow, but the owner didnt ride him, so I will just meet him.

Also, I found this mare, who sounds and looks great!
http://kamloops.kijiji.ca/c-pets-li...ALIMINO-REG-1-4-HORSE-MARE-W0QQAdIdZ168025588http://classifieds.castanet.net/showproduct.php?product=506495


----------



## Tayz

I agree about not getting the paint horse, especially since it hasn't had any riding.
I like the sound of Koko though, did you go see her?


----------



## horseluver50

> I agree about not getting the paint horse, especially since it hasn't had any riding.
> I like the sound of Koko though, did you go see her?


yeah, Im quite sure we arent getting the paint  lol
I didnt go see koko yet.. seeing as its quite a dangerous drive, and there is snow and ice now.. i dont think we will be seeing her 

I found one more horse!
Info:
Whiskey is 6 yrs old, 15'2hh, can be ridden bareback. 
*Whiskey is a super all round mare that does it all! She goes English or Western, jumps and is now started on barrels! Great on the trails, safe, sane & fun! Will suit any discipline, any level rider.*
*Priced to sell $3500.00 Canadian*

*Pictures:*
























We are phoning them tommorow to book an appointment to come try her out


----------



## Lis

Now she sounds like a brill buy. Definitely one to go see. Good conformation, stands nicely.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I REALLY like Whiskey. She looks like she is just what you have been looking for! Go see her!!!


----------



## kchfuller

she looks good! 

random side note- they lady in the pic needs an english bridle


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks everyone, she does sound good doesnt she!? <3

Odd.. i just found this add for her.. Castanet Classifieds - Excellent Arena Horse
it says she is 13, and 15.1hh... 

The person giving me the info. was someone hired to sell the horse for the owner, but I will double check with the owner, as the person helping sell the horse might have gotten it wrong.

side note -- haha. I think she was just showing us that she looks good english too


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Whiskey sounds really good, just make sure and double check the facts. LOL. Sometimes these people that are hired to sell horses tend to over exagerate. :wink:

When are you checking the others?


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

Whiskey looks fantastic! Definitely go see her, because she looks like she does everything you would want her to do pretty well. She looks like she's calm and responsive, while at the same time not being totally dead to the world. And her conformation is pretty good too


----------



## kchfuller

i think that a more experienced horse that is a little older might be good for you  as long as she isn't on her last leg but it really doesn't look like she is at all. Did you go see her?


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks guys  its confirmed, Whiskey is 13 yrs old 
Updates!! :]
Here is a list of the horses I am hopefully looking at this next weekend.
*1.* Whiskey. 13 yr old Appendix mare. Barrels, trails, gymkhana, bareback. $3500














*2.* Cowboy/Chance. 3 yr old red dun registered qh gelding. 60 days training. $1200















*3.* registered qh mare. 5 yr old Palimino mare 3 months professional training, 14.3 HH, this mare is BUILT, she is gentle and ready to do what you want very athletic. this mare could go from a western pleasure, to a rodeo event horse very easily, would make an excellent heel horse. she has been rode in the arena, trails and on cattle. She has been rode both english and western, but more western. She is currenly rode by a 15 yr old novice rider as well. I myself am a proffesional trainer, and I want her to go to a good home so, I am willing to sell her with a month free training, now or in the spring as well as free lessons. She is 100% sound. $3000






















4. NEW! _Okay, so I tryed this mare out about 2 months ago, some of you may remember her. She is a professionaly trained reining and western pleasure horse, and she is plain amazing! I rode her, and I didnt know what the heck I was doing, but she was amazing!  The only thing that worried us was the price, but now we realize that if its the right horse, it would be okay, and we might be able to make them an offer _ NEW!
Lovely, quiet QH mare, 13 years old. 15.2hh. Excels at western pleasure and reining. Up to date on teeth, feet and shots including West Nile. No vices. Good for the farrier, clips, trailers. Loves to be shown. Sadly, owner off to university so must sell. Not a beginner's horse. 
Sliding stops, spins, flying lead changes, smooth etc, she was just amazing 
$6500. 
I will try to find pictures of her 

So what does everyone think!?
I am soo excited for next weekend! x)


----------



## smrobs

Most of them look pretty good. I will say that I really DON'T like that palomino. Her confo isn't great and in all honesty, she looks about one tail flick away from blowing up in the pic with the saddle. Her back is far too short and her shoulder and croup are too straight. That would more than likely make for a miserably rough ride.


----------



## horseluver50

> Most of them look pretty good. I will say that I really DON'T like that palomino. Her confo isn't great and in all honesty, she looks about one tail flick away from blowing up in the pic with the saddle. Her back is far too short and her shoulder and croup are too straight. That would more than likely make for a miserably rough ride.


Maybe could just be the pictures? I emailed the owners asking for more pictures, and also asked if she was smooth or not 
Maybe, I will look at her last, considering she is the farthest away as well.
thanks


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

It looks like the pictures concerning the palomino were taken fairly far apart, considering the difference in coat colours, so you can't be sure how she looks right now. Have a look at her as well, and try her out. She may be perfect? You never know... :wink:

And then all the others sound good. Including the last one. Try the others out and then compare them all with the first one you rode and see which is better.

Let us know EVERYTHING that happens! LOL. :lol:


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

The palomino is pretty fugly, if you don't mind my saying so. She really doesn't look athletic at all, and the way her front end is set up, it will probably feel like you're riding a jack hammer. This has been said before, but she has a spectacularly short back. If you do go see her, I'd love to hear how it goes.


----------



## horseluver50

> It looks like the pictures concerning the palomino were taken fairly far apart, considering the difference in coat colours, so you can't be sure how she looks right now. Have a look at her as well, and try her out. She may be perfect? You never know... :wink:
> 
> And then all the others sound good. Including the last one. Try the others out and then compare them all with the first one you rode and see which is better.
> 
> Let us know EVERYTHING that happens! LOL. :lol:


Yes, they were probably taken far apart, as in the one there is light dapples, in the one is dark palomino  The light palomino ones were taken the other day.
Could be perfect...  I am checking out the reining+western pleasure mare first, along with a couple other reining horses.. then I will look at some close to home ones, then if all else fails, I will go see her as well, as she is the farthest 

Of course! I am going on my big horse hunt this weekend!  Im so excited!



> The palomino is pretty fugly, if you don't mind my saying so. She really doesn't look athletic at all, and the way her front end is set up, it will probably feel like you're riding a jack hammer. This has been said before, but she has a spectacularly short back. If you do go see her, I'd love to hear how it goes.


Actually, I didnt think she was ugly at all.. very pretty actually :/ I thought she looked really athletic, considering all that muscle! She does have quite a short back as well, but if i do go, I will def. let you know how it goes


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Well, good luck, and don't give up hope if none of those work out. :wink:


----------



## horseluver50

Thank you 
I sure hope it works out


----------



## kumquat27

Good luck! i think you should deff see the 1st and last one, they sound pretty good  but of course you never know keep posting updates! i cant wait to her how it all goes


----------



## mom2pride

I like Whiskey the best


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

Horseluver50- I will admit she has a certain charm (pretty face). But just remember that muscle doesn't necessarily mean athleticism or fitness, as we've seen with so many halter-bred horses that aren't sound for anyhing but sitting in a pasture. Of course, I'm not saying the palomino mare is one such horse, but just be careful that she isn't, because if you buy her, and find out later that she is, that would suck. Anyway, I hope you have a lovely horsey trip Horse shopping is one of my favorite activities.


----------



## blush

SuperStarsSugar said:


> The palomino is pretty fugly, if you don't mind my saying so. She really doesn't look athletic at all, and the way her front end is set up, it will probably feel like you're riding a jack hammer. This has been said before, but she has a spectacularly short back. If you do go see her, I'd love to hear how it goes.


I totally agree. That horse is not built for any sort of athlectic activity, short back, horrible front end, and she is *not* worth the price they are asking for her. Look at the difference between her and Whiskey...Whiskey is "been-there-done-that" and completely dead broke. The palomino thing has what, 3 months training and is a very green horse? Think about it, $500 more for Whiskey and you've got an amazing horse that will take you where you want to go in no time. To me, there is no way I'd pay 3 grand for a pretty colored horse that's built horribly when I could get a *trained, athletic* horse for $500 more that you know can do the things you want to do. 
I would personally not even bother going to look at the palomino...she's overpriced because of her color, horribly built and honestly, not what you are looking for. Buttttt, I would go for Whiskey. Supe nice horse with talent and at an amazing price. :]


----------



## horseluver50

Thanks guys.
About the palomino.. I dont think we will look at her, as she is quite far away, it it sounds like she wouldnt be good..

So, here is the deal so far.. We are looking at the reining mare on Saturday in the morning..
on the way home, we might stop at a training place where he has lots of good horses for sale.. reining and cutting mostly.
he is a great trainer, and he trained the reining mare I am going to look at.

On Sunday.. i just emailed the owners.. but hopefully we can look at Whiskey 


Also, I found another horse!!
Castanet Classifieds - 6 yr old reg' paint ~ Trade or free lease option available.
TK Supernatural (aka Maverick) is a 6 year old reg' paint gelding. Absolutley stunning, stands just under 16 hh, solid chesenut(white socks & blaze). I bought him locally in feburary, since then he has been an amazing horse the entire time, very athletic with great potential in any direction. Maverick has been on a drill team, been out on trails, does great in the arena. He is fully UTD on worming, feet, and vet checks (just had his teeth floated). He clips, ties, baths and hauls with no problems. Did a month with Carl Woods to improve on riding in the arena, came back almost flawless. He needs some extra groundwork however is a dream to ride in the saddle..


Sad to sell this guy because he is a pleasure to ride, however he's just to tall for me as I want to get into trick riding and drill team / not to mention I am 4'11! I am open to offers, but would rather TRADE or FREE LEASE him. 
Willing to trade for a 14'3-15 hh quarter horse or paint (around equal value). Or PURCHASE PRICE $3400.00 obo


















































I think he sounds perfect!


----------



## reining girl

handsome boy. I like him, that girl thinks she is quite something who pits a pic of yourself in a bikin. ANways i like him. Sound really nice. I also like whiskey. Keep us ipdated! O and what reining mare??? I must of missed that horse.


----------



## horseluver50

> handsome boy. I like him, that girl thinks she is quite something who pits a pic of yourself in a bikin. ANways i like him. Sound really nice. I also like whiskey. Keep us ipdated! O and what reining mare??? I must of missed that horse.


 haha, i guess they wanted to show that he likes water, and she was prob swimming 
Sorry, I didnt really describe the reining mare much before..
I tried her out a couple months ago, but we decided no, b/c she was too expensive ($6500).. but, now that we look back.. she was amazing.
Flying lead changes, sliding stops, spins, bends so easily and beautifully!
I had never neck reined before.. and when i did it, she listened soooo good.
I cantered big circles little circles, and she stops right away... goes right away. overall responds amazing to aids!
She is western pleasure/reining mare, has been in tons of shows with her 18 yr old owner. but now she is at college, and they are trying to sell her.
She is 15.2hh, 13 yrs old, red dun.
Veeeryy gentle, loves attention, we even gave her a bath, and she was excellent 

So yea 
of course i will keep u updated! xD


----------



## AlmostThere

So how did this weekend go?

Oops, sorry, missed your other thread. Hope you get her


----------



## horseluver50

It went great! Thanks so much, I sure hope we get her too 
Shes such a good, gorgeous girl <333


----------



## kchfuller

wait there is another thread? i want an update? How did it go?


----------



## horseluver50

hehe yes, i assume you found it as you posted there 
But, it went great!! x)


----------

